# Micronutrients



## mariodolphins1010 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,

Is it ok to apply micro-nutrients without a soil test?


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Why spend the money on buying them with potentially no benefit, when a soil test could point what you really need for cheaper or free?


----------



## mariodolphins1010 (Jul 28, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Why spend the money on buying them with potentially no benefit, when a soil test could point what you really need for cheaper or free?


I already have a 4 gallon micro-nutrient liquid fertilizer handy


----------



## mariodolphins1010 (Jul 28, 2020)

I figured that since I apply Soybean and Alfalfa every 2 weeks which provide slow release macros without a soil test, why not do the same for micros. But I totally agree about having a soil test done. Just havent gotten around to getting that done yet.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

I doubt your going to ruin your lawn, but at the same time to much of a good thing can hurt. Take some time off of applications during your grass "off season" and get a test done. I plan to do another this Fall!


----------



## mariodolphins1010 (Jul 28, 2020)

BigBoxLawn said:


> I doubt your going to ruin your lawn, but at the same time to much of a good thing can hurt. Take some time off of applications during your grass "off season" and get a test done. I plan to do another this Fall!


Will do . thx


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

mariodolphins1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it ok to apply micro-nutrients without a soil test?


Can't hurt. But you might not see results with micros.
They are subtle it seems


----------

